# Great improvement after 12 year of chronic DPDR!



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi All

i have chronic DPDR from about 12 year after panic attack

yes! it is 24/7

i have tried a lot of solutions

but the real turning point was after trying Hijama! (Wet cupping)

Wet cupping not dry please note the deference

from the first time i swear you will feel your self like you were on the moon and came back to earth again!

for more information:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupping_therapy


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I am going to do this.. haha. At which spots did you perform this?


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

Aridity said:


> I am going to do this.. haha. At which spots did you perform this?


in fact i have did this at my back and between my shoulders

5 spots

i heard that the most effect spots for brain fog is at head

but because it was my first time i did just at my back

even though it was very effective to me

next time i will try at my head


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice nice,are you muslim?


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes i am Muslim from Syria

even though i am Muslim and hijama is very common in our area

but i don't know why i have waited all this time to try this* miracle treatment* !

i hope you all can give it a try --- there is NO any side effect or pain at all


----------



## seven (Oct 3, 2015)

Interesting but I cannot understand why it would work for mental problems


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

seven said:


> Interesting but I cannot understand why it would work for mental problems


as some references describe



> In this non-surgical procedure, *toxic or** 'bad' **blood is drawn out from the body*. Certain 'hijama points' on the body are addressed to do so. On such selected points, blood is encouraged to accumulate and then sucked out by using a little vacuum system. The blood is made to accumulate on the surface of the skin where minute incisions are introduced on the skin; the blood comes out from the incisions and is collected in a cup from where it is removed.


so it provide high level of relief from every kind of bad Particles in the blood,

if you try it at the head i think it will make a big deference to brain fog and memory problems

on the other hand, we all know that the most of Psychological drugs have mystery ways to work

so for me as DPDR Patient, i need to recover, so i have try any healthy possible way,

and this post is to share with you all, how this treatment can effect you health at all.

when i try it at the head after about 1 month, i will share you detailed report for sure

sPsychological drugs ي

Psychological drugs


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

seven said:


> Interesting but I cannot understand why it would work for mental problems


It makes sense, because if this form of cupping removes the toxins from the blood, it also removes it from the brain and reduces inflammation and neurotoxicity is linked with many mental illnesses. I just mentioned another method in this thread which may have similar effects because it tackles the same cause in a different way.


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello from Lebanon! I wanted to ask you what is the main symptom of your dpdr. I don't have dp but rather derealization where I feel like I'm inside a dream and my perception is very different. However my emotion and perception of myself is still intact.


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

zouzoux said:


> Hello from Lebanon! I wanted to ask you what is the main symptom of your dpdr. I don't have dp but rather derealization where I feel like I'm inside a dream and my perception is very different. However my emotion and perception of myself is still intact.


Hello Bro,

my symptoms are more DR than DP

living like a dreamer, brain fog days are same, some kind of numbness ...

from while to while panic attacks , depression ,,

hope you all the best


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Have you tried any medications to try improving the condition ?


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Mine also started from a panic attack from weed. Did yours start from panic attack induced by substance or was it a normal panic attack ?


----------



## Laura21 (May 12, 2019)

does it really work? It will be fantastic because it's easy for me to experience hijama.
How many times you did hijama?


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

zouzoux said:


> Have you tried any medications to try improving the condition ?


Just lustral (sertraline) 50 MG



zouzoux said:


> Mine also started from a panic attack from weed. Did yours start from panic attack induced by substance or was it a normal panic attack ?


Normal panic attack but from about 12 years


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

Laura21 said:


> does it really work? It will be fantastic because it's easy for me to experience hijama.
> How many times you did hijama?


its effect was very very good to me

i have just try it once from about 20 days

i want to do it again after 2 weeks or so

it helped a lot with blank mind, numbness, slow down my rushing mind

gave me some clarity with vision about +20 improvment

ask your doctor and give it a try 

hope you get better soon


----------



## Laura21 (May 12, 2019)

NewHope said:


> its effect was very very good to me
> i have just try it once from about 20 days
> i want to do it again after 2 weeks or so
> it helped a lot with blank mind, numbness, slow down my rushing mind
> ...


Thanks alot. Surely I ll try it soon. Im from Iran and hijama is very common here. So there is no problem to do that. were you ever coping with anxiety?


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Did u try hijama


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

Messirocks said:


> Did u try hijama


Yes dear 
it was really good


----------

